# Wifi Adaptor for 5GHz Hotspot Windows 10



## alec100 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi, I have recently been having problems trying to get a 5GHz hotspot up and running with windows 10 with the latest Anniversary Update. I need it because I live in student accommodation and have no control over my Wifi which is slow and unreliable, however the internet from the wall is pretty good and my pc is on pretty much 24/7 anyway. It really needs to be on the 5GHz band, as there are too many other things on 2.4GHz that drastically effect performance.

I have bought two Wifi Adaptors, The first one was a Mediatek RT2870 (AC600), which worked perfectly fine using the Mediatek Driver until the anniversary update, now it won't work at all, not even for wifi, device manager just says the device is not working properly, I have tried many, many drivers and am pretty confident that it just isn't compatible with the latest build of Windows 10, at least without a driver update (which is unlikely).

Next I bought a TP-Link Archer 4UH (AC1200), Not expecting any issues from a big and reputable company, and was going to use the Soft-AP feature, only to find that doesn't work at all in windows 10 (or at least the current build), the adaptor works just fine for Wifi, but that's not my intended use for it.

I then found out that Windows 10 Anniversary comes with the functionality to create a 5GHz Wifi Hotspot built in, but non of my (reasonably popular) adaptors work with it, or through their own software, so my question is what adaptors actually will work reliably with this feature? Most Wifi adaptors seem to have very little support from both Microsoft and the manufactures, and there aren't really any 2016 models I can find that are not just refreshes of old hardware.

Really don't want to take a gamble on a third adaptor, Thanks in advanced.


----------

